# handyabrechnung



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

hallo zusammen vielleicht kann mir hier einer weiter helfen...
und zwar habe ich zwei handy bei [...]...
habe schön öfters eine abrechnung vom handy bekomme die meiner
meinung nicht korrekt war.. habe es reklamiert ohne erfolg...
die beträge waren zwar nie hoch doch hatte ich den verdacht diesen dienst  nicht in anspruch genommen zu haben...
im nov. ist mir ein handy gestohlen worden und wurde sofort gesperrt...der
handyvertrag läuft erst im mai ab.
habe jetzt eine handy rechnung von dem gestohlen handy bekommen , da wurden 2 mms verschickt ....meiner meinung ist es nicht getan (rechnung platzen lassen) ich finde es geht hier um [...].
wer kann mir da weiter helfen? um gegen [...] vorzugehen...
mit freundlichen grüßen
heidi

_[Einige Worte entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 März 2006)

Zur Klarstellung folgende Fragen:
-die MMS wurden definitiv nach dem Sperrdatum versandt?
-es wurde keine Ersatz-Sim Karte zugeschickt, sondern der Vertrag wird auslaufen gelassen?

 (im weiteren eine Bejahung beider Sachverhalte angenommen):
Wenn die Sperrung irgendwie belegbar ist, duerfte dies ein ziemlich klarer Fall sein, Einspruch schreiben(am besten per Einschreiben) und dann abwarten. Problematischer koennte es hingegen sein, wenn kein Beleg der Sperrung  erbracht werden kann. Hast Du denn mit dem Anbieter in irgendeiner Form Kontakt gehabt?


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2006)

- ich kann all ihre oben genannten fragen mit ja beantworten...
-habe gestern mit firma gesprochen , haben sofort den fehlbetrag
raus genommen.....
haben erklärt sie könnten das gar nicht verstehen wie so was passiert...
ich finde es einfach *[...]*...bei dem handy ist es jetzt einfach klar,
das diese firma dienste abrechnet die nicht in anspruch genommen wurden..

und gegen diesen *[...]* wollte ich vor gehen....

mit freundlichen grüßen

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert: Nicht jeder Fehler ist strafrechtlich relevant - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

